# Bucks Lottery Watch



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*With last night's loss to Memphis, we are now tied with Golden State for the 6th worst record in the NBA....let us all remember that Houston was 5th worst when they got lucky and drew the 1st pick and got Yao....maybe we will get some of the same luck and land another International Phenom in Andrew Bogut.... :banana: 

Worst in the NBA:
1) Atlanta 13-69
2) Charlotte 18-64
3) New Orleans 18-64 (won coinflip)
4) Utah 26-56
5) Portland 27-55
6) Milwaukee 30-52
*


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

I still think we have a chance of being worse than Portland so maybe we could get the 5th pick.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

I just stumbled inot this forum after seeing the 200 pts from 10 posts thing but I'm just wondering...

What happened to the Bucks?

Last year they look decent, they had a nice collection of young talent and made the playoffs, and now they're terrible. I'm not hating, just wondering since the Bucks don't get any coverage.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

losing a starting PG is gonna hurt any team. I haven't followed the bucks all that much this year, but I think that would be one of the first things to look at when you try and figure out what went wrong.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*



Drewbs said:


> I just stumbled inot this forum after seeing the 200 pts from 10 posts thing but I'm just wondering...
> 
> What happened to the Bucks?
> 
> Last year they look decent, they had a nice collection of young talent and made the playoffs, and now they're terrible. I'm not hating, just wondering since the Bucks don't get any coverage.


TJ Ford missing, Damon Jones is gone and Brian Skinner is gone.....3 of the key components to the team from last year


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

GState is on their way up, so 6th is probably a safe place. I think Utah can be a scary a team next year if they stay healthy and end up keeping their players (instead of trading Boozer as some suggest). Their situation reminds me of the Spurs, who had a great team but with so many injuries winded up being terrible and acquired Duncan in the process. Utah has a chance for the same type of deal and i wouldnt be surprised if the results were the same.

**fixed


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

Keep tanking Bucks!!!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

Is the team really tanking the season? I think that no matter what a team should compete and play its hardest otherwise they will run the risk of developing a losing mentality.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

I'm with Kunlun on this. The Bucks shouldn't tank, although I don't think it will make a big difference in their record as appossed to if they were trying. The lottery is going to be the saving grace for this team is what I'm thinking. We need to get a good building block and hope that the existing players can form around him and make a solid core.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*



Kunlun said:


> Is the team really tanking the season? I think that no matter what a team should compete and play its hardest otherwise they will run the risk of developing a losing mentality.


*I honestly think that they are tanking the season.....I am not completley opposed to the idea of tanking, but watching the Bucks lose so much is hard.....hopefully it will be all worth it next year! :biggrin: *


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

I don't think they are tanking, but I wish they would. Terry Porter, Michael Redd, Desmond Mason... I don't think those guys are capable of playing poorly on purpose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

Tanking? The Bucks play harder than most teams in the league. They are just outmanned this year and the injuries killed any momentum they might of had.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*



HKF said:


> Tanking? The Bucks play harder than most teams in the league. They are just outmanned this year and the injuries killed any momentum they might of had.


*Maybe tanking isn't the best term to use, but I don't think that the Bucks care about losing, which is understandable. A loss is kind of like a win when it comes to the lottery. Redd, Mason, and Williams bring it every game, I just think they aren't as hungry as they were earlier in the season, which leads to more losing.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

*Standings updated today!*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Bucks lottery hopes growing!*

Todd absolutely....him and Damon Jones were the heart and soul and leadership of this team not Redd....and not even Mason or Smith.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*We finished the season with the 6th worst record in the league....LETS GET LUCKY IN THE LOTTO!*


----------

